# Rolling Hills Raceway



## JJ67 (Dec 2, 2004)

Hey fellow slotters,

I must say that AFX Too has done a sweet landscaping job and I thought Id throw up my layout to see if there are any suggestions that could be offered to my layout.

It's 12 x 5.4 using 18/15 and 9" curves. Seeing the tight green landscape that AFX Too did is very inspiring and any feedback would be appreciated. 

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Joe, WELCOME to Hobbytalk!

That track you have looks like ALOT of fun........I LOVE long straights :thumbsup:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## The Toolman (Dec 4, 2005)

JJ67 said:


> Hey fellow slotters,
> 
> I must say that AFX Too has done a sweet landscaping job and I thought Id throw up my layout to see if there are any suggestions that could be offered to my layout.
> 
> ...



Sure would like to have the track list for your setup, thats looks just like what i am after.


Ronnie


----------

